# Got an immediate problem, help!



## The_Hero (Jun 25, 2010)

Sitting in my hotel room this weekend, and sat on the ottoman to log on, as the desk is full.

The ottoman broke!

How do I approacj yis with management so I don't have to pay for it?


----------



## toni (Jun 25, 2010)

Call them all pissed off and say "how dare you leave a broken ottoman in my room. I am paying such and such for my room and you have the nerve to not replace broken furniture. Good thing I noticed it was broken before I tried to use it. I could have gotten seriously injured!!!" :happy:

That should work.


----------



## Russell Williams (Jun 25, 2010)

Since an ottaman is a type of chair is this an example of daily chair activism?

If there was no load limit sign on the ottoman then there was no reason to believe that it would break. The staff saw you and did not warn you. Why do you assume that it is your fault that it broke? Is there a sign on the hotel door and web site listing the largest weight they can accomodate?


----------



## Jes (Jun 25, 2010)

if you think the ottoman was of reasonable construction and that it was most likely your weight that did it in, consider being up front and expect to pay for it. That's what I would do. Taking responsibility for the issue might be refreshing to mgmt, and they might waive any costs. Maybe not. But what if you were at a friend's house, and broke furniture. Would you sneak out and leave the friend to pay for it? I realize that in a hotel, you're buying a service, and while hotels assume some burden of wear and tear, completely destroying a piece of furniture goes above regular wear and tear. Perhaps talking will get you a better deal. They have your info on file. If they find it later, they might assign a very high fee to it, indeed.


----------



## RJI (Jun 25, 2010)

Hahahaha sorry I laugh because it has happened to me. I was renting a vacation condo and they had one of those funny S shaped chairs like they sell at Ikea. I stared at it for days knowing it could not hold me but I wanted to sit in it sooooooo bad. So after about 4 days I carefully lowered myself into it and nothing. About 15 seconds later it snapped in half and on the floor I went. I told the lady I broke it and she had a replacement in 30 mins. I did not sit in that one although I do stare at it when I rent the place.


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 25, 2010)

Jes said:


> if you think the ottoman was of reasonable construction and that it was most likely your weight that did it in, consider being up front and expect to pay for it. That's what I would do. Taking responsibility for the issue might be refreshing to mgmt, and they might waive any costs. Maybe not. But what if you were at a friend's house, and broke furniture. Would you sneak out and leave the friend to pay for it? I realize that in a hotel, you're buying a service, and while hotels assume some burden of wear and tear, completely destroying a piece of furniture goes above regular wear and tear. Perhaps talking will get you a better deal. They have your info on file. If they find it later, they might assign a very high fee to it, indeed.



This ........................


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 25, 2010)

honest answer: i'd stick the leg back under it and pretend i had nothing to do with it


----------



## Shosh (Jun 25, 2010)

You broke it, you must pay for it. Simple really.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 25, 2010)

Tell them it broke, and that they need to replace it. They should not ask you to replace it. That is the cost of them doing business. 

Was it really your rear that broke the ottoman or was it the thousands of other hotel guests slowly weakening it to the point it was dangerous to sit on, maybe you should call the front desk and tell them how their faulty ottoman has caused you injury?


----------



## mossystate (Jun 25, 2010)

Yeah, tell them it broke, and if it is any kind of hotel that understands about wear and tear...they replace it and you shouldn't have to pay. You sat on something people sit on. As others have said, you don't know if the thing was weakened before you, the straw, broke that camels back...cost of doing business.


----------



## squurp (Jun 25, 2010)

EvilPrincess said:


> Tell them it broke, and that they need to replace it. They should not ask you to replace it. That is the cost of them doing business.
> 
> Was it really your rear that broke the ottoman or was it the thousands of other hotel guests slowly weakening it to the point it was dangerous to sit on, maybe you should call the front desk and tell them how their faulty ottoman has caused you injury?



It could have been loosened up by the previous occupants that used that ottoman to facilitate some terribly kinky sex act.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Jun 25, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> honest answer: i'd stick the leg back under it and pretend i had nothing to do with it



Super, as soon as I read your answer, I thought DOH! :doh: Maybe that's what happened before The_Hero 'happened' upon the ottoman.  stupid furniture!


----------



## Shosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Lots of excuses being offered here, but I would have thought if you broke somebody else's property you must at least offer to pay for a replacement.

If the hotel says that replacement is not necessary than that is one thing, but it seems the correct and polite thing to do to at least offer to replace it.


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 26, 2010)

Fat.n.sassy said:


> Super, as soon as I read your answer, I thought DOH! :doh: Maybe that's what happened before The_Hero 'happened' upon the ottoman.  stupid furniture!



exactly. there's no telling how long that thing had been broken stools do hold 400 some odd pound women at least short term. i can vouche for that.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 26, 2010)

Another scenario is suing the hotel for having defective furniture


----------



## stldpn (Jun 26, 2010)

Be up front. Unless you're staying in a true mom and pop hotel or b&b I wouldn't offer replacement. It is in fact a cost of doing business, and generally it's one that a chain store can afford to assume because it's not unlikely that finding a replacement is as simple as digging it out of a storage shed.

I'd simply state that you sat on it and it broke. If you fell when it broke? I'd mention it. Not because it's grounds to sue, but because shoulder neck and back injuries sometimes don't show up immediately. And if you've got one of those? It might not be totally unreasonable to expect them to pay for hospital cost. That's why they carry liability ins.

That's my experience but I've only ever broken office furniture.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 26, 2010)

Shosh said:


> You broke it, you must pay for it. Simple really.



Bingo.stoopid character limit


----------



## Shosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Bingo.stoopid character limit



Exactly. Whatever happened to personal responsibility and accountability?


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Jun 26, 2010)

Shosh said:


> You broke it, you must pay for it. Simple really.



My great-grandma always told me: "You break one, you buy two!"


----------



## Leonard (Jun 26, 2010)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> My great-grandma always told me: "You break one, you buy two!"



Interesting.

So, say you're at an ice cream parlor. You buy a scoop of vanilla chocolate chip with rainbow sprinkles. Waffle cone. Suddenly, a man wearing a ski mask jumps out from behind a wastebasket and swats your dessert to the tile floor. Plop. Do you then insist that I, er, _he_ buy you *two* scoops of vanilla chocolate chip ice cream with rainbow sprinkles? No reason. Just...curious.

As for the OP, I will answer your question with yet another question:

Are fat women who break hotel ottomans irresponsible?


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Jun 26, 2010)

Leonard said:


> Interesting.
> 
> So, say you're at an ice cream parlor. You buy a scoop of vanilla chocolate chip with rainbow sprinkles. Waffle cone. Suddenly, a man wearing a ski mask jumps out from behind a wastebasket and swats your dessert to the tile floor. Plop. Do you then insist that I, er, _he_ buy you *two* scoops of vanilla chocolate chip ice cream with rainbow sprinkles? No reason. Just...curious.
> 
> ...



Yes, this said ice cream cone assassin should definitely buy me two scoops of vanilla chocolate chip with rainbow sprinkles... But eating such ice cream in public and ALSO in a waffle cone would be high irresponsible of me. But I say: Screw responsibility!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 26, 2010)

Leonard said:


> As for the OP, I will answer your question with yet another question:
> 
> Are fat women who break hotel ottomans irresponsible?



Only if they were eating post-coital croissants on it when it broke.


----------



## Jes (Jun 26, 2010)

Leonard--I do think it's iresponsible for someone to break something and not 'fess up. Let's go one step further. Let's say someone breaks something that, in the course of room cleaning, would probably not be noticed. If you pushed the item back into position and the housekeeper cleaned around it. If you broke the bed, propped it up, and changing the sheets wouldn't be enough weight or activity to catch it... 

And then you rent the room for $200 bucks and sit on the bed and it breaks, and you get hurt. You might be able to sue, but that's a long process and requires your time and money. And what you really want is to not have the chronic dull ache from banging your tailbone on the ground after falling from the chair, for example, but that's never going away, because at 40 years old or 400 lbs, those things often don't.

How much are we liking and appreciating the person who snuck out now?

Obviously, I think differently about this than most of you.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 26, 2010)

EvilPrincess said:


> Tell them it broke, and that they need to replace it. They should not ask you to replace it. That is the cost of them doing business.
> 
> Was it really your rear that broke the ottoman or was it the thousands of other hotel guests slowly weakening it to the point it was dangerous to sit on, maybe you should call the front desk and tell them how their faulty ottoman has caused you injury?





mossystate said:


> Yeah, tell them it broke, and if it is any kind of hotel that understands about wear and tear...they replace it and you shouldn't have to pay. You sat on something people sit on. As others have said, you don't know if the thing was weakened before you, the straw, broke that camels back...cost of doing business.



The responses in this thread are interesting. I totally agree with those quoted above and would not consider any other response to the situation myself.


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 26, 2010)

I think they'd only have a guest pay for it if the room was completely trashed from a party or something, or if it was somehow intentionally done. I worked at a hotel for 5 years and we never once charged a guest for broken furniture or anything like that. But, like others have mentioned it should be brought to the hotels attention so that the next person doesn't come in and get injured.


----------



## Jes (Jun 26, 2010)

Right, goofy, or so the next person doesn't come in and get blamed for something he/she hadn't done. 

I was just discussing this topic with someone else, and I want to add this: If it was a lamp that you knocked over (assuming you didn't knock it over by sitting on it with your ass during a squashing clip 4 sale! haha), or you're tinytoddy (who stands 3 ft tall, and whose weight sometimes dips below 12 lbs and isn't all that strong, either) and you broke the ottoman because any kind of weight broke it, you're still responsible. I don't think you should be looking for a contract that assures you all furniture is weight rated to 600 lbs in order to get out of the responsibility that you broke something by accident. Accidents happen. I don't think fat people deserve special treatment any more than anyone else.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 26, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Exactly. Whatever happened to personal responsibility and accountability?


 
Personal responsibility and accountability is notifying the establishment of the broken furniture to hopefully keep anyone else form being injured. At a hotel you are securing the service of a bed to sleep in and the furnishings of the room you rent. It is the responsibility of the establishment to provide you a safe environment. 

I am concerned about the folks that are feeling that the OP should offer to pay for hotel property. It feels like being asked to apologize for and being penalized for being larger than the rest of the world Whole other story if the ottoman was damaged during a wild room party - a-la old school rockers.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 26, 2010)

Jes, let me ask you something - if a skinny person sat on the ottomon and it broke because of decades of use, would you expect them to pay for it because they were the one for whom it finally broke?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 26, 2010)

Right. You wouldn't. I think there is a tendency, becaue of the prevalence of jokes about fat people breaking furniture in our society, to rush to blame the fatty if something they sit on DOES break. But I can tell you right now that I'm 500 pounds and the number of things I've sat on and broken in my lifetime can be counted on one hand (all cheap folding chairs/plastic patio crap). 

Actual decent furniture, especially something wide that would distribute weight over a fairly wide area like an ottoman does, would not break JUST because one fat person sat on it. If that were true, every ottoman I've sat on in the last 10 years would have broken, and not a single one has (I actually have a tendency to sit on them when available in hotel rooms and the like because there are no arms, obviously). If that ottoman broke, there was something ELSE already wrong with it. It was already defective and just waiting for someone to come along and snap it. 

We can't let our own internalized hatred of our fat (even if it's small) to get the better of us and allow us to blame things on our size that really have nothing to do with it.


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 26, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Jes, let me ask you something - if a skinny person sat on the ottomon and it broke because of decades of use, would you expect them to pay for it because they were the one for whom it finally broke?



exactly this


----------



## Jes (Jun 26, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Jes, let me ask you something - if a skinny person sat on the ottomon and it broke because of decades of use, would you expect them to pay for it because they were the one for whom it finally broke?



Like I said, to me, personal responsibility means that the person for whom, or under whom, or next to whom, it broke has to let mgmt know and then do what mgmt says. I'm happy to hear goofy say that in her experience people don't have to pay, but either way, that's the risk you take on when you stay some place, too. The establishment has a burden, but I believe we do, too. A lesser burden, certainly, but the idea that someone posted about the 'if there's no weight limit marked it's not your fault' is completely misguided to me. I'd turn around and say: did you verify the weight limit online before booking or ask the weight limit of everything when you checked in? 

It's very interesting for all of us, I'm sure, to see the variety of answers here.

Has the OP come back to report in?


----------



## Jes (Jun 26, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> We can't let our own internalized hatred of our fat (even if it's small) to get the better of us and allow us to blame things on our size that really have nothing to do with it.



I agree. And I don't think anyone gets special treatment, which is my point. Maybe a skinny person sat on something old and broke or a fat person sat on something old and it broke or a fat person sat on a skinny person on something old and it broke! But once it's done, I think everyone should be treated the same.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 26, 2010)

Jes said:


> Like I said, to me, personal responsibility means that the person for whom, or under whom, or next to whom, it broke has to let mgmt know and then do what mgmt says.


It's that simple. Let the OP, the hotel, and anybody else who gets stuck in that situation worry about who's paying for what; the important thing is that "hey, this thing in my room is broken" becomes a known fact. Whatever happens after that is a private matter that may differ from place to place, person to person.


----------



## bigirlover (Jun 26, 2010)

Just tell them it broke while you were using it. It's not like you took a chainsaw and cut it in half! If they want you to pay for it then that's what you'll have to do but stuff happens and things break. There's probably thousands of people who used it before you. It's not like these things are meant to last forever.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jun 26, 2010)

I think it's common courtesy to alert the staff to the fact that a piece of furniture in your room is broken, and to claim the reality that you broke it. But, if they do tell you to pay for it (which I think is possible, though highly unlikely), I think it's fine to protest a bit and say that it was not intentional, and you were just using it to sit on, and not treating it outside its normal range of uses.

In other words, yes fess up, but I don't think you need to simply bend to what mgmt says if you disagree with their way of then responding to the situation. It can be a dialogue.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 26, 2010)

EvilPrincess said:


> Personal responsibility and accountability is notifying the establishment of the broken furniture to hopefully keep anyone else form being injured. At a hotel you are securing the service of a bed to sleep in and the furnishings of the room you rent. It is the responsibility of the establishment to provide you a safe environment.
> 
> I am concerned about the folks that are feeling that the OP should offer to pay for hotel property. It feels like being asked to apologize for and being penalized for being larger than the rest of the world Whole other story if the ottoman was damaged during a wild room party - a-la old school rockers.



The result remains the same. The person sat on the ottoman, it is now broken, the damage needs to be paid for.

Using excuses to evade personal responsibility for breaking the property of others does not wash with me.

I would imagine that an Ottoman in a hotel would be of commercial quality also, namely it would be stronger and made to withstand more harsh punishment, than a dainty one you may find in someone's home.

I have a French love seat in my home. I weigh 300 pounds. It would probably accomodate me, but I do not want to take the risk of breaking it, so it remains a beautiful ornament to be admired with my eyes.

I am not apologizing for my size, but certain things I just do not sit on.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 26, 2010)

Once again... Susannah, if someone who weighed 90 pounds sat on that ottoman and it broke, would you expect them to pay for it?


----------



## Shosh (Jun 26, 2010)

View attachment Love seat.jpg


My beautiful French love seat. I just admire it with my eyes.

My nephews are also not allowed anywhere near it, because they always have sticky hands, and drinks and snacks that they are eating.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 26, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Once again... Susannah, if someone who weighed 90 pounds sat on that ottoman and it broke, would you expect them to pay for it?



Yes, because it is someone else's property.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 26, 2010)

So the fact that thousands of other people have sat on it in the very same way she did, and it finally wore out, means she should be responsible for it because she was the unlucky last person to sit on it in exactly the same way? Should we send bills to every single other person to ever sit on it?


----------



## Shosh (Jun 26, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> So the fact that thousands of other people have sat on it in the very same way she did, and it finally wore out, means she should be responsible for it because she was the unlucky last person to sit on it in exactly the same way? Should we send bills to every single other person to ever sit on it?



In all likelihood the hotel would probably waive any payment and chalk it up to wear and tear.

My personal ethics would tell me that I should pay for it, or at least offer to do so.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 26, 2010)

You didn't answer the question.  

Personal ethics are important, I agree. But we have to be careful not to let our own prejudices be mistaken for "ethics." You would be embarrassed, and you would immediately blame yourself and your weight, and think that doing otherwise would be not taking personal responsibility. But how do you know the person staying there before you didn't already break it, or at the very least seriously crack it? You can't know what that ottoman went through before you got there. Unless that ottoman was good quality and brand new, or unless you were jumping up and down on it like a trampoline or otherwise using it outside normal parameters, there's no logical reason to feel 100% responsible for the damage to it. And the chances of a brand new, good-quality ottoman being in a hotel room? Not impossible, but definitely not likely.

I'm 500 pounds and have done... shall we say... things on a hotel ottoman that are outside normal parameters. And guess what? They didn't break, or even crack, or even creak and moan. Once again... one person sitting on it is not going to damage it unless it's already on its literal last legs.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Jun 26, 2010)

So....? How did it go?


----------



## Dromond (Jun 27, 2010)

Considering the general tenor of the replies, I doubt he'll post an update.


----------



## stldpn (Jun 28, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Considering the general tenor of the replies, I doubt he'll post an update.



Yeah, he's prolly going to sit the rest of this one out.


----------



## Jes (Jun 28, 2010)

stldpn said:


> Yeah, he's prolly going to sit the rest of this one out.



not on the ottoman, i'll bet, as it's probably just meant for feet.


----------



## Leesa (Jun 28, 2010)

I'd *NEVER* pay for it but I would tell the hotel staff what happened.


----------



## sweet&fat (Jun 28, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> honest answer: i'd stick the leg back under it and pretend i had nothing to do with it



Is that what Ayn Rand would do?

I love you, F... I just can't stand Ayn Rand! 

Forgot my actual answer: I'd tell the hotel management about it. Accidents are just that- sometimes they happen to you, sometimes they happen to other people. I doubt they'd make you pay the price of a brand new ottoman when the one in your room was worn and likely years old. At least that's what I'd argue if they asked me to pay for it!


----------



## Russell Williams (Jun 28, 2010)

Shosh said:


> You broke it, you must pay for it. Simple really.



So a 100 lb person goes into a restaruant, sits in a chair, it breaks and one of the broken parts inpales the person and the person appologizes and pays for the chair and pays their own hospital bills.

A person walking in a grocery story slips on some liquid that has not been cleaned up. On the way to the floot they take out a display of food in glass jars. The manager comes up and say "You broke it and you must pay for it? Sometimes reality is not so simple. By the way if they cut themselves on the way down who pays to have the blood cleaned up? Who pays for the lost sales while the ambulane people are removing the person? What is the simple reality?


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 28, 2010)

Shosh said:


> View attachment 81442
> 
> 
> My beautiful French love seat. I just admire it with my eyes.
> ...



Okay how the fuck is this relevant to _anything being discussed _other than that it's something else you can sit on?

Because if that's the case I'll gladly post a photo of my face with a sappy caption.



ETA: More on topic, if you're at a place of business and, *through regular use of something*, break it, then it's not really your responsibility to replace it. Offering to do so is nice, but not necessary; informing the staff would be the right thing to do. The wrong thing would be to just leave it, or make it look like it isn't broken so that some other poor sap winds up dealing with the issue and possibly getting injured.

If you're not using something the way it ought to be used, then yeah, you break, you buy. The coffee pot isn't intended for use as a hat, so pay for it when it slips off your head and breaks on the floor.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jun 28, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Okay how the fuck is this relevant to _anything being discussed _other than that it's something else you can sit on?
> 
> Because if that's the case I'll gladly post a photo of my face with a sappy caption.



But if I sat on your face, and broke it, would I have to pay for it?


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 28, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> But if I sat on your face, and broke it, would I have to pay for it?



Depends on the extent of the damage.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 28, 2010)

At a hotel, sitting on an ottoman. Just to make it very clear, if it breaks, I will notify the hotel staff, but I will not pay for it. 

On the bright side it seems very sturdy and it is comfortable.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 28, 2010)

a hotel has more money than you. it's a hotel, let them pay for it. 



Russell Williams said:


> Since an ottaman is a type of chair is this an example of daily chair activism?



@[email protected]


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 29, 2010)

Something tells me the next bash (what's next? Vegas?) is going to be full of ottoman sex. lolol


----------



## Lamia (Jun 29, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> honest answer: i'd stick the leg back under it and pretend i had nothing to do with it



lol who is to say that this isn't what happened and he didn't really break it, but it was already broken. 

I say let them know you sat on their chair and it broke. They're probably not going to make you pay for it.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jun 29, 2010)

You call down to the office and say "I sat on the ottoman in my room and it broke and almost killed me, I ought to sue this hotel !" The ottoman might not be the only free thing.


----------



## mango (Jun 29, 2010)

*I'm no lawyer, attorney or accountant, but I do have somewhat of a background in the hospitality industry. 

From a legal standpoint - the onus is on the place of accommodation (in this case the hotel) to provide furnishings which are adequate. They have failed in this instance.

Some people have asked was the piece of furniture (the ottoman) brand new or was it wear and tear?

This issue is irrelevant. Whether they just unwrapped it and put it in the room brand spanking new or whether its had 5000 asses on it and its about to fall over - it is still the responsibility of the hotel to provide furnishings which are adequate and will not fall into an inadequate state while in use.


Also - there has been an insinuation that the OP should feel guilty for breaking the item and offer to pay for it. Whether the OP chooses to offer this solution or not, I suspect the hotel would decline for legal reasons. Only in instances of severe damage and excessive behaviour (usually after at least a warning) can a hotel make this sort of claim. One ottoman after being in the room for say, 20 minutes, to set up your laptop on your desk does not fit this criteria.


Also you need to remember that the hotel is a commercial operation - not a personal place of residence. The ottoman can easily be replaced immediately with either something identical or similar from another room. The hotel may also have insurance for such damage or a contract with a furniture upholsterer for maintenance and repairs which is budgeted for in their bottom line. Furniture pieces are usually also bought in bulk and therefore at a cheaper rate. This is not an expense that is going to send the business under. 

Now if the ottoman was some sort of antique specialty (which I doubt), it will have an insurance value underwritten. In fact the value it is insured for may be greater than the book value of the item after depreciation - so the hotel may even be making money or getting value for money on the insurance it may be paying.


Now there's also the issue of whether the occupant should alert hotel management to the item. He may choose to do this if he wishes - BUT going back to the first point I made where its the hotel's responsibility to provide adequate furnishings - these furnishings along with the room should be inspected and checked regularly before being let out (usually when they are cleaned or by a manager after they are cleaned). So the onus is again on the hotel to find these problems before rooms are rented out.



My personal advice would be to alert the manager that a piece of furniture has been found to be faulty and that you'd like it to be replaced. There really shouldn't be any obligation to mention how it happened.

*


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 12, 2010)

Shosh said:


> View attachment 81442
> 
> 
> My beautiful French love seat. I just admire it with my eyes.
> ...



Okay, I tried not to comment, but I'm just anal retentive and pedantic enough that I just can't sit on it. My negligible but slightly influential interior design background prevents me from keeping my mouth shut. 

This is a picture of a chair, not a love seat. A love seat is an item of furniture that is big enough for two people, which this is clearly not. I realize that it has heart-shaped features, but that still does not make it a love seat. You can love it, you can have a seat on it, but it's not a love seat. 

It's also not an ottoman.


----------



## Leesa (Jul 14, 2010)

Of course not, she just wanted to show off her silly chair!:doh:


----------

